# Conoco Jet



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

This must be one of the cleanest looking tankers that I have ever seen. The Liberian registered *CONOCO JET * is seen passing Tilbury on the River Thames.
12808 grt


----------



## Polyglory (Sep 9, 2005)

I agree Bob

You still can't beat the Classic Tanker (*))


----------



## Dave I (May 8, 2007)

All of the Conoco tankers were originally painted white until one had a fair sized tank overflow when carrying crude and made a fine picture for the press.Black crude on a white hull makes good copy for the media. Within six months the whole fleet was repainted black..


----------

